# Hijacking Threads and Airplanes!



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MG’s recently closed thread is a excellent thread. I wanted to say that in this thread because I didn’t have the chance because of work. 

Hijacking and having fun are different. The tourist is a creep... I said that a long time ago in some forgotten thread and have ignored him since. 

Moderators and admin here need to take care of business. You may have lost a great contributor yet again because of whatever..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I baited you all with the airplane thingy...my bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What great member might we have lost?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> What great member might we have lost?


You are teetering on loosing some shitty ones and some good ones Denton. Don't play words with me you aren't that dumb.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

And for the record you can kiss my ass..if MG is gone I am too...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> You are teetering on loosing some shitty ones and some good ones Denton. Don't play words with me you aren't that dumb.


You have no idea how dumb I am.

However, let me put it to you this way. There are people who think they know the sea because they fish from boats. Then, there are the divers who interact below the surface. In this regard, you are a fisherman. You are assuming you know what's going on beneath the surface.

Sure, there's a stern rule about questioning moderator's decision on the board, but this is a teachable moment.

MG isn't going anywhere.

I do appreciate your concern, though. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> And for the record you can kiss my ass..if MG is gone I am too...


You should slow your roll until you get a response, for the record.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> You have no idea how dumb I am.
> 
> However, let me put it to you this way. There are people who think they know the sea because they fish from boats. Then, there are the divers who interact below the surface. In this regard, you are a fisherman. You are assuming you know what's going on beneath the surface.
> 
> ...


I don't give a f..k if I'm a hermit crab.

I saw this coming months ago..why didn't yall if I'm a fisherman and not a diver?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> You should slow your roll until you get a response, for the record.


I can't. I'm sorry...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't give a f..k if I'm a hermit crab.
> 
> I saw this coming months ago..why didn't yall if I'm a fisherman and not a diver?


It's none of your business what I've been doing that you didn't see nor are the PM interactions between other member I've had. 
You are trying to question on the board the actions of moderation without knowing what's been going on under the surface. That's why I can tell you MG isn't going anywhere over the locked thread. In other words, you don't know what you don't know yet you figure it's your job to create drama. That's not cool at all.

I hope you're picking up what I'm putting down.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I don’t give a g.d dam. About drama Denton. 

I just spoke up when I could. 

You do you bud. I’m going to be mia for a long while.

Best of luck.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't give a g.d dam. About drama Denton.
> 
> I just spoke up when I could.
> 
> ...


Hang on dude. Wait for my next post. It'll take a minute.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

First, I'm not going anywhere. I left that thread, nothing more. Reading through this one... @Denton ? You locked it? Works for me, lol. @Annie - No reason to "split" it now cause all the interesting posts when the shitfest started got deleted.

Ok folks, the whole story. TT was strange, we all are strange. Nothing wrong with that. He posted weird shit all over, but our stuff aint always the best smelling. Was it annoying? You betcha. A lot of you (and likely me) are also very annoying. That's life in the land of forums.

BUT for some reason, TT felt it was okay to frequently PM me with his phone number, telling me really personal shit, inviting me each time to call. From the start I asked, then told, him to quit PMing me. After that last time of him starting up with the creep in my thread, and him yet again messaging me asking personal things - I decided to turn it over to the Mods. I copied to Denton, Sasquatch and RPD his last PM along with my reply. I was in hopes that one of them would contact him privately and tell him to knock it off.

Before (guesssing) they had a chance to do that, and being still pissed off about it, I went over to the orange site and vented about it. I had no idea that would 'loose the hounds', but it did, and I take responsibility for that aspect and I'm also grateful that such a fine group of guys have my six.

Also know - that this wasn't just about me. I've been a Mod on forums and it's always a real good possibility that a member is hitting on more than one person. Other than the pain in the ass factor - he could have caused me no harm. But there are some new females that have joined recently - and I needed to let staff know about TT for their benefit as well.

Regarding that thread - it was my hopes that all this drama could just be taken off of it, and let it go back to what it was. Not because my words are something special - but the information and effort that it contains - from a LOT of contributors - can still be a good resource for those who are seriously interested in this aspect of prepping...
and that's what we're here for.

Well, that and the Bourbon. 

Perpetual IMO applied.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MG, in your PM that I received, all I could see was your response to the individual in question. What he originally messaged to you did not make it through.
So, not knowing the background story, I took no action.
Sorry if I let you down - you know the real me, and you probably realize I would have your back. At least I hope you do.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> MG, in your PM that I received, all I could see was your response to the individual in question. What he originally messaged to you did not make it through.
> So, not knowing the background story, I took no action.
> Sorry if I let you down - you know the real me, and you probably realize I would have your back. At least I hope you do.


RPD - you did not let me down at all. You might have not even been online or in here when it all went down - and it went very fast, precision strikes, and was handled thoroughly. I know you have my back and I'm honored by it. Dwell on it not, brother. All good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> I baited you all with the airplane thingy...my bad.


DRATS ! Foiled again! :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> DRATS ! Foiled again! :vs_mad:


He got me, too. I'd never have clicked on the link had he not mentioned airplanes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't give a g.d dam. About drama Denton.
> 
> I just spoke up when I could.
> 
> ...


Be cool Rag, (I was going to say Be Cool Honey Bunny, but that would have been weird!

Stick around, Rag you're OK in my book! :vs_wave:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

well damn.....I miss out on everything :sad2:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> well damn.....I miss out on everything :sad2:


Lucky you. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@MountainGirl, I appreciate your explaining some of the backstory of which I was unaware. It explains a lot.

I sure hope we can put all this behind us and move on. There's a lot of like-minded people on this forum with great preparedness knowledge. Many of whom I've learned from. That's why we all came here in the first place I trust.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> First, I'm not going anywhere. I left that thread, nothing more. Reading through this one... @Denton ? You locked it? Works for me, lol. @Annie - No reason to "split" it now cause all the interesting posts when the shitfest started got deleted.
> 
> Ok folks, the whole story. TT was strange, we all are strange. Nothing wrong with that. He posted weird shit all over, but our stuff aint always the best smelling. Was it annoying? You betcha. A lot of you (and likely me) are also very annoying. That's life in the land of forums.
> 
> ...


MG, while I was aware of some of the "less then appropriate" (OK, Creepy) comments TT had made regarding you and some of the other gals here, I was unaware that he was PMing his slime as well. Sorry you had to endure the slime ball. He is the type of guy that you know immediately something ain't right but can't put your finger on it till he reveals his true self. I used to hate those types of guys. You want to beat the crap out of em the minute you meet them but protocol requires you wait. I hate protocol :tango_face_grin:

Over and done with so relax, your among friends here.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I went over to the orange site and vented about it. I had no idea that would 'loose the hounds', but it did, and I take responsibility for that aspect and I'm also grateful that such a fine group of guys have my six.


The hounds love to tree the *****.

Woof! :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> @MountainGirl, I appreciate your explaining some of the backstory of *which I was unaware*. It explains a lot.
> .


 We knew that.

You would too but you don't participate with us orange hounds. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

To the Mods and MG: Thanks for explaining the situation. I got a Timeout on another forum for challenging the Mods to explain why they banned a LONG TIME and respected member. So I figured F'm. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> We knew that.
> 
> You would too but you don't participate with us orange hounds. :vs_smirk:


For lack of time. Not because I don't love you guys. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> For lack of time. Not because I don't love you guys. :tango_face_wink:


Glad you said that cuz you haven't been there in over a year I figured you just didn't like us.:crying: Even Denton hangs with us now. We are not as bad as our reputation may indicate. We (the hounds) do a lot of underground work for you folks at PF we are the hounds in the background working for the common good.

If you believe that I have a bridge for sale its 5 miles long... cheap!:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

MG said:


> Ok folks, the whole story.


Thank God b/c by pg. 2, I am seriously confused. I shall keep reading.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Well, that was interesting! In fact, haven't seen such interesting forum stuff since I was years ago a pal of Tom whatsisname at AmPreppers. 

Carry on!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marica said:


> Well, that was interesting! In fact, haven't seen such interesting forum stuff since I was years ago a pal of Tom whatsisname at AmPreppers.
> 
> Carry on!!


I have have been at AmPreppers for over a decade, and one of the childboards, FlaPreppers. Haven't been to either one in probably 5 years though.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Alright who is the baby who deleted my Valentine thread it even had a positive response? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Alright who is the baby who deleted my Valentine thread it even had a positive response?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It was moved to the Bunker. 
Wasn't me. I've spent too many years at the beach to give it a second thought.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

1. I didn't say I was offended. I said it needed to have a NSFW tag. Took me by surprise and glad I didn't have a younin' nearby. 

B. It's M-a-r-i-c-a not Marcia.

iii. While not offended-- what the hell do I care?-- I am a BIG fan of manners and decorum. If RD thinks that is appropriate for this particular forum than maybe RD needs to rethink? 

Side note-- as MG said here or somewhere, I would think folks would be at least a bit concerned about appearances with respect to the forum. I expect to see this sort of shit when I look at sports forum (go dawgs), not here. But that's just me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Marica said:


> 1. I didn't say I was offended. I said it needed to have a NSFW tag. Took me by surprise and glad I didn't have a younin' nearby.
> 
> B. It's M-a-r-i-c-a not Marcia.
> 
> ...


Butt butt butt it wasn't a nudie pic so therefore NSFW was inappropriate:vs_cool: :devil:

Im feeling like an easterner has come to Texas to tell Texans the eastern way is the only way... But that's just me and my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.

Now wait lets put this in perspective you joined in 2019 and you know better than anyone what is appropriate? That is what the mods for. If they find something inappropriate they handle it.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

This falls back into you better go through every thread and call out more than just me for things you deem nsfw 
Sorry to light the fuse on your string....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> that what the mods for if they find something inappropriate they handle it.


Which is what Annie did.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Marica said:


> Which is what Annie did.


 .
BTW you can always stop in and talk to MG she is our little sister over at the orange. And over there you can really tell us how you feel about us no holds barred.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Marica said:


> ...
> 
> Side note-- *as MG said here or somewhere*, I would think folks would be at least a bit concerned about appearances with respect to the forum. I expect to see this sort of shit when I look at sports forum (go dawgs), not here. But that's just me.


*NO* - I've never said anything like that, here or anywhere else, and I very strongly suggest you don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Butt butt butt it wasn't a nudie pic so therefore NSFW was inappropriate:vs_cool: :devil:
> 
> Im feeling like an easterner has come to Texas to tell Texans the eastern way is the only way... But that's just me and my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.
> 
> Now wait lets put this in perspective you joined in 2019 and you know better than anyone what is appropriate? That is what the mods for. If they find something inappropriate they handle it.


Well I paid a nickel for your opinion so to get my money's worth, plz answer a question. What the hell is a NSFW tag?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Well I paid a nickel for your opinion so to get my money's worth, plz answer a question. What the hell is a NSFW tag?


Well you know I'd rather owe you than cheat you out of it. :vs_wave:

NSFW = not safe for work which is typically a porn tag for don't open if at work.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Well you know I'd rather owe you than cheat you out of it. :vs_wave:
> 
> NSFW = not safe for work which is typically a porn tag for don't open if at work.


Ah, okay thanks, and fear not! At a penny a go, you still owe me 3 cents. :vs_cool:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

2 Querstions;

A; What is wrong with a picture of 2 heterosexshul people kissing? Bad drawing but otherwise oK by me...
2; What does NSWF stand for?

And D; The world done gone crazy! :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to add that after a hard day's work the first 2 big sips of Bourbon on an empty stomach by the fireplace with a Dog nearby and a fine-assed old woman in the kitchen seasoning some steaks is a pretty good way to start off a Friday evening!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> well damn.....I miss out on everything :sad2:


At least you understand it. That's one up on me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> At least you understand it. That's one up on me.


Please try to keep up. You at least have the inside scoop because you are a member at orange. :vs_wave:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

5 pages in, and I have no idea what triggered it all...

I was just relieved to find out you folks weren't talkin' about @MaterielGeneral leaving.
Sorry @MountainGirl, you weren't the first "MG" to come to mind. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> 5 pages in, and I have no idea what triggered it all...
> 
> I was just relieved to find out you folks weren't talkin' about @MaterielGeneral leaving.
> Sorry @MountainGirl, you weren't the first "MG" to come to mind. :tango_face_grin:


You have deniability just remember that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> You have deniability just remember that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> 5 pages in, and I have no idea what triggered it all...
> 
> I was just relieved to find out you folks weren't talkin' about @*MaterielGeneral* leaving.
> Sorry @*MountainGirl*, you weren't the first "MG" to come to mind. :tango_face_grin:


LOL no worries there, Kauboy!

It was just a biscuit-flavored twink acting out... 
and then some hounds showed up. :vs_lol:









Haven't seen you much around here lately; been keeping busy? All good on your planet?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> At least you understand it. That's one up on me.


Not 100% sure that I do, but reading back a few pages, sounded like someone needed a good ass whoopin and may have finally gotten one. I do know his posts are usually irrelevant to the thread subject, and most here talk more about him than to him so he wasn't very well liked, but he kept coming back anyway. I can't say I'm sorry to see him go


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright, enough. If any of you feel the urgent need to post pics of people's bottoms, have some class and do it in the Bunker. Last warning.


----------

